# The Devon Reptile and Exotic Society (DR&ES)



## DR&ES (Jul 24, 2010)

Introducing a new exotic pet keepers society for Devon. The DR&ES.

We aim to provide a social group for exotic pet keepers from all over Devon and the South West and hold regular meetings on the last Wednesday of every month. We are a new group that need help from members and supporters from all around Devon. 

Our mission is to help raise funds to help rehome and care for sick and unwanted reptiles by charging an annual membership fee. This is a non profit making organisation and all money raised from membership, merchandise and fundraising events is put to a good cause.
We want to make this as fun as we can and bring together as many people with the same interest in Exotic pets as possible.

We plan to have discussions, demonstrations, help and advice from specialists vets, and lots more. We want to make this fun for everyone involved and something to look forward to each month.

Our First meeting is this Wednesday (28th July) at the Winchester Club, Buller Road, Exeter. (off Cowick Street) from 7.30pm.
Please come along, grab a beer and introduce yourself. It is our first meeting so please show some support and come and see what we are all about.

For more information please visit our website Devon Retile & Exotic Soceity - Welcome (the site is still under construction so ear with us)

Hope to see you there!

DR&ES
The Devon Reptile & Exotic Soceity


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

DR&ES said:


> Introducing a new exotic pet keepers society for Devon. The DR&ES.
> 
> We aim to provide a social group for exotic pet keepers from all over Devon and the South West and hold regular meetings on the last Wednesday of every month. We are a new group that need help from members and supporters from all around Devon.
> 
> ...


Good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

DR&ES said:


> Introducing a new exotic pet keepers society for Devon. The DR&ES.
> 
> We aim to provide a social group for exotic pet keepers from all over Devon and the South West and hold regular meetings on the last Wednesday of every month. We are a new group that need help from members and supporters from all around Devon.
> 
> ...


This is great! but wouldnt it be good if you get together with the new plymouth group and have meeting just about in the middle of you both! that would be around about the Torbay area, strangely enough thats where I live :whistling2:, good luck with it! may see you soon.


----------



## DR&ES (Jul 24, 2010)

tonkaz0 said:


> This is great! but wouldnt it be good if you get together with the new plymouth group and have meeting just about in the middle of you both! that would be around about the Torbay area, strangely enough thats where I live :whistling2:, good luck with it! may see you soon.


Hi tonkaz

This is something we will defiantly consider. We are still in the early stages at the moment but once we get our first meeting over and iron out the finer points we will be in touch.

If you email us on [email protected] we will email you back once we know how things stand. Thanks.: victory:


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> Good luck, hope it goes well.



As the DR&ES secretary I'd like to say thanks Pete:2thumb:


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Bugger, only just read this!


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

No please leave the Plymouth meetings in Plymouth we people in Cornwall might be able to get to at least some of them Exeter and Torbay are 150 miles from me


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

salukisue said:


> No please leave the Plymouth meetings in Plymouth we people in Cornwall might be able to get to at least some of them Exeter and Torbay are 150 miles from me


Dont worry i sharnt be moving the plymouth meetings no where : victory:


----------

